# Shadowcast 18 Prop



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I put down a deposit on a Shadowcast 18 today. Very excited! The boat will be powered by a 30hp Tohatsu. I've read everything there is to read on props for this boat. Prop choice boils down to the Powertech SRA4 10 pitch or 11 pitch. There is a great thread on here regarding performance with the 10 pitch (http://www.microskiff.com/threads/shadowcast-18-prop-thread.4929/) in real world conditions. Anybody run the boat with the 11, particular with a tach? If so, how was the performance?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The 2016 models are now using a 2.17.1 gear ratio. It was 1.92.1. so keep that in mind when selecting the prop pitch.


----------

